# L. parahybana enclosure



## AmysAnimals (May 15, 2012)

I just went to the 99 cent store and this was the only thing they had that I thought would be okay for a .25" sling.  They came in a two pack one large and one small.  I am assuming I will use the small.  What do you think?  Is it big enough?  Will there be enough room for the sling to burrow?


----------



## Ixithel (May 15, 2012)

I think the smaller one would be fine... just be careful when you put in airholes. I had teenie slings escape on me just because of one slightly large airhole.


----------



## Leora22 (May 15, 2012)

The Small one will work  Congratz on the soon to be new addition


----------



## grayzone (May 15, 2012)

the small one IS STILL BIG imo, but will work... the Lp sling will likely burrow down in one corner and be invisible for a few molts.. but itd likely do the same in ANYTHING you put it in. Nice and clear tho, so youll be able to find it with ease probably. good find.  6 months from now NEITHER of those will be good enough lol.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, yeah the other enclosures that I have for my arboreals are not that clear I am happy about how clear this one is.  haha Everything I used to melt holes in it broke.... -.-  Soooo I poked little itty bitty holes in the top of the lid.  Just a few, I hope it's enough...Anyways, I set it up.  Nothing special since nothing fits in it!  lol  Its just substrate and a piece of fake plant.


----------



## grayzone (May 15, 2012)

did you try heating up a small nail/thumb tack/bobby pin etc?   just some ideas


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 15, 2012)

We don't have any small nails but I did try a thumb tack and it broke oddly enough.  I tried a paper clip and that was useless and then finally I tried a pin and it heated to red and bent and wouldn't push through the plastic.  lol  It was a fail effort.  =(


----------



## jwlp (May 15, 2012)

Ixithel said:


> I think the smaller one would be fine... just be careful when you put in airholes. I had teenie slings escape on me just because of one slightly large airhole.


+1

This has actually happened to me once with an LP sling, grrrr. I still can't find the little guy, and probably never will.


----------



## hamhock 74 (May 15, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> haha Everything I used to melt holes in it broke.... -.-  Soooo I poked little itty bitty holes in the top of the lid.


You should look into getting a soldering iron, that'll solve your hole making problems right up.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 15, 2012)

I have a soldering iron, but it makes too big of holes for the sling I'm getting.  xD  Ooooh what a predicament I am in.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 17, 2012)

I used a small mason jar (that some jam or some such was in) for my LP sling.  Lust molted a little over a week ago now, I believe and seems pretty content in the jar with a leaf to hide under.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 18, 2012)

I am now using a baby food jar.  Much smaller and I think the T will do much better in there.  I am hoping with the right conditions it will molt sooner than I expect.


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 18, 2012)

Good idea switching to the baby food jar, but even it seems far too large for the sling... Any pill bottles lying around? 

On a side note I bought a soldering iron with changeable heads. I've got a 1/16" and 1/8" pin hole bits and there were a few that came in fun shapes, but Im not into fun shapes, so thats all the mention they get!!!


----------

